# Help seed order leads to huge charge on my CC



## longtimegrower (Feb 12, 2008)

All well that ends well.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh no!  That could happen with any transaction using your credit card.  All it takes is your #. Yours was an oppurtunity for someone who got a quick and easy grab.  Could happen to anyone of us.  

Hope it all works out for you, and you don't have to pay for the theft.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 12, 2008)

:yeahthat:

WOW, sorry to hear of that. I would wonder if the supplier did this, or did someone just spot an opportunity ya know ?
  Once the dust is all settled, don't wait long dude, tell the bank that it's not yours at least that way you can limit your loss. Makes ya want to go there and find the schmuck that is burning you, cause that's un-cool. I will keep you in some good thoughts dude.
 I think a clean cut way of ordering should be established somehow, or at the least the do's and dont's should be discussed. IMHO

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Fretless (Feb 12, 2008)

Ouch.  If that happened to me, I couldn't absorb the loss.  I'd have some heavy screws to me, maybe lose my apartment.
   I send both GREEN MOJO and HIPPY LAWYER MOJO and sincerely hope you don't get stuck with that bill!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Man...I only use pre-paid Credit Cards for a few reasons and that is one of them..the prepaid cards are only $3.00 American Money. and I buy a $200.00 and have seeds sent to my Mom's House..LOL..after my order there is only like 20-30 bucks left on it and I use it up at the food store. Hope you don't need to pay it..But i would be worried about having the fraud cops looking in on it. Good luck my Friend


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 12, 2008)

Problem solved


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

thats shady...
 i hate shady people !!!

 why cant people just be straight? 
 more people need to understand the concept of KarMa


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*Hey mang i would contact your credit card company and tell them someone used your credit card without your permission. Someone did the same thing to my brother one time on the computer. It wasn't from a seed site but he did get a refund. Trust me they can tell if you used it or someone else did. Like i said be sure and contact your credit card company and tell them you had an unauthorized use of your credit card. Good luck and sure hope you get your funds back.  *


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried using my debit card a few times to order seeds recently and it kept denying my card.  So I went to my bank and they said that for anybody that has a debit card at their bank they have to get permission to order something from out of the country.  They said that there has been so many frauds from over seas that they had to do it.  So now every time I want to order seeeds I have to call my bank and have them authorize my card to make a transaction with the UK.  Sounds kinda sketchy but its better than getting ripped off.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 13, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> It was a debit card so it came out of the bank. It won`t be fun but its not going to break me or anything.


 
Ive had this happen to me, my bank was first merit,
All i had to do was go to the bank and tell them I did not authorize the purchace and they refunded all the money I was out and gave me a new card.

Hope that works for you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh man, what a bummer.  I hope you get your $$$ back.


----------



## godtea (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know where people are ,but useing a card that can be traced back to you .
Don't take this as a personel insult ; ARE YOU CRAZY?
 Call me paranoid ,maybe, I've done this for almost 40 years and they never nailed me .
 Never leave a trail Bambi ,The man is in the forest, and he wants your head on his wall


----------



## Growdude (Feb 13, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> I dont know where people are ,but useing a card that can be traced back to you .
> Don't take this as a personel insult ; ARE YOU CRAZY?
> Call me paranoid ,maybe, I've done this for almost 40 years and they never nailed me .
> Never leave a trail Bambi ,The man is in the forest, and he wants your head on his wall


 
Dont know if this is refering to me or not,
When I said it happened to me I just ment , I had charges on my card that were not mine, not for seeds.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that.  You shouldn't have to pay for those charges tho.  4u2Smoke said it. Pre-pay CC at the grocery store with cash...


----------



## godtea (Feb 13, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Dont know if this is refering to me or not,
> When I said it happened to me I just ment , I had charges on my card that were not mine, not for seeds.


 Growdude : All I was trying to say was a trail is a trail ,Not trying to dis anyone Just trying to make a statement about discretion .
 If you haven't used a card for seeds then I wasn't talking about you .
once again , no offense meant to anyone.
If it was taken then I appologize


----------



## Growdude (Feb 13, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Growdude : All I was trying to say was a trail is a trail ,Not trying to dis anyone Just trying to make a statement about discretion .
> If you haven't used a card for seeds then I wasn't talking about you .
> once again , no offense meant to anyone.
> If it was taken then I appologize


 
All  cool here, no offense taken


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 13, 2008)

Look on the brite side


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 14, 2008)

Could this bring on the fuzz?  Nobody wants an unknown knock on their door from swine.


----------

